

Formal Business Plan?  - dryicerx

I am working on startup and at the moment it's at the very early stages (hacking away coding trying to get the product developed).<p>When (if you ever) did you have formal business plan?<p>Was it useful to spend a lot of time on? How did you use it? Was it worth it?<p>What stage if your start-up currently? (this is as a reference point)
======
dwynings
VentureHacks is a great resource for this.
<http://venturehacks.com/articles/plans-ndas-traction>

------
Stasyan
It really depends, if you are bootstraped, then you really don't need one. If
you want to get funded, then it depends on vc or angel.

